# rabbit hunting



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

Heading out for rabbits in the morning with my uncle and his buddy should be a good day we got four in an hour and a half last time so hopefully with a little extra time we can get a good bag full of bunnies


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Good Luck! What part of the state?


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

St. Clair county hoping to post pics tommorow :coolgleam


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Im going out tomorrow with a buddy also, will post results.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey glongworth3232 I'm from the dotte as well. What area you guys hunting tomorrow?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

From the looks of the weather for tomorrow, they should be tripping over your spent shells :lol::lol: Go get em'!!


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tagz we went up near Brighton. A buddy has a few farms he has access to and invited me along. First farm only had 1 short run befor the rabbit holed up. Went to another farm and had a few good runs, got one and we shot 3-4 times.Rabbits were hauling I mean hauling today, maybe because Cody and Skeeter were HOT HOT HOT on the trail.. I wish my dog Lacy could have came along. I enjoy your posts of late also. The hawk is really cool!!!!!


----------

